# Neapolitan Mastiff Terminus' First B day



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

He's a party animal as you can see. 









He didn't really want to eat the bone which my wife's mother bought him...


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:cheer2: Happy 1st birthday Terminus, hope you have a lovely day. you don't look very impressed. :rockon:


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

That was cute!


----------



## valkyrja (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha! Party! Happy first! You are gorgeous!


----------



## valkyrja (Aug 28, 2013)

May I ask about the collar he is wearing?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday big T.... love his color.. it's hot here for the dogs too, they love the tile areas too...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

bahaha, that video actually make me laugh out loud. "Can you do the trick with the bone on your nose" bahahaha


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The collar he has on is a Prong Collar.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I just love these dogs. My dream dog to own. Love the name too  If I ever achieve my dream of owning one I am going to name him Julius


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, his is wearing a prong collar. It's a Herm Sprenger stainless steel model. He really likes it, and I like the fact that I can keep adding links into it when he grows. He is already two links larger than my last one and he will need two more I think. The way I've added links over the last few months I'm glad that I haven't had to buy new collars instead.


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Looks like he had a great birthday


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy birthday Terminus!

Uh... you're not supposed to leave training collars on all the time. :behindsofa:


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

I've read that you should only leave the pinch collar on for training, but we've always left them on with on ill effects.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It highly defeats the purpose. Prongs aren't supposed to be worn all the time, only during training. Can you imagine having that thing on all the time?


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> It highly defeats the purpose. Prongs aren't supposed to be worn all the time, only during training. Can you imagine having that thing on all the time?


With my wrinkles able to move around freely vs being folded over or mushed together in a standard collar? Sign me up. If I had a dog with normal skin on his neck I would get him a normal collar for sure. This really works well for him though.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

www.2houndsdesign.com 

just sharing  I have found that the martingale style collars work well for wrinkly dogs because you can keep them loose so as not to smoosh the jowls and wrinkles but they tighten when needed on a walk. and they look FABULOUS  and come in 2 inch size for the extra large dogs. I got a silk one for my 70 lb basset he has a really wrinkly neck and collars usually smoosh his wrinkles and irritate his neck but this one is so soft and the hardware can handle over 1000 lbs of pulling force for extra large breeds. I know we have a St.Bernard owner that just loves their collars too. Might be worth a peak! Not trying to be pushy or offensive just wanted to share what worked for my boy  If I had a Neo gosh id be playing dress up with collars on him! I love their powerful majestic look. To me they are the most beautiful dog breed in many ways.


Did you name him after the roman God Terminus ? ( makes senses Roman breed roman name )


This is the one I bought for Flash it looks amazing


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Fade said:


> www.2houndsdesign.com
> 
> just sharing  I have found that the martingale style collars work well for wrinkly dogs because you can keep them loose so as not to smoosh the jowls and wrinkles but they tighten when needed on a walk. and they look FABULOUS  and come in 2 inch size for the extra large dogs. I got a silk one for my 70 lb basset he has a really wrinkly neck and collars usually smoosh his wrinkles and irritate his neck but this one is so soft and the hardware can handle over 1000 lbs of pulling force for extra large breeds. I know we have a St.Bernard owner that just loves their collars too. Might be worth a peak! Not trying to be pushy or offensive just wanted to share what worked for my boy  If I had a Neo gosh id be playing dress up with collars on him! I love their powerful majestic look. To me they are the most beautiful dog breed in many ways.
> 
> ...



Happy Belated Birthday Nap! Lol!  That was cute! Handsome Boy! 

I also love www.2houndsdesign.com ............ Here is the one I bought for my largest dog. They are awesome and also attractive!


----------



## DeaconsMom (May 4, 2008)

I also have a Neo, I am not understanding how prongs would be any more comfortable on his wrinkles? ::shrug:: I leave my boy collarless when inside and use a harness or 2in cloth or nylon collar on walks and potty times. Prongs poking at the wrinkles and rubbing against them can't feel too great either. Your guy is a handsome pup, happy belated birthday to him.


----------



## cordes (Jun 12, 2009)

Fade said:


> www.2houndsdesign.com
> 
> just sharing  I have found that the martingale style collars work well for wrinkly dogs because you can keep them loose so as not to smoosh the jowls and wrinkles but they tighten when needed on a walk. and they look FABULOUS  and come in 2 inch size for the extra large dogs. I got a silk one for my 70 lb basset he has a really wrinkly neck and collars usually smoosh his wrinkles and irritate his neck but this one is so soft and the hardware can handle over 1000 lbs of pulling force for extra large breeds. I know we have a St.Bernard owner that just loves their collars too. Might be worth a peak! Not trying to be pushy or offensive just wanted to share what worked for my boy  If I had a Neo gosh id be playing dress up with collars on him! I love their powerful majestic look. To me they are the most beautiful dog breed in many ways.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I'll look into one of those for sure. If I buy one pretty large I may be able to get away with one more collar. I've used a martingale before, but I was going through them super fast as he grew.


----------

